# Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2018)

*Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

In letzter Zeit sehe ich einen Trend, der mir irgendwie ein bischen "dumm" vorkommt. Alles was mit PC Gaming zu tun hat, muss billig sein, teure Sachen werden immer sofort als schlecht abgestempelt.

Ich sehe PC Gaming als ein Hobby, was ich schon seit 1996 mache. Es ist nicht mein einziges Hobby und nicht mein teuerstes Hobby. Trotzdem gebe ich "relativ viel" Geld im Gegensatz zu der Mehrheit der Spieler aus. Teilweise werde ich deswegen online und auch in der echten Welt regelrecht angefeindet.
"Das muss doch nicht sein!" "Das geht auch billiger!" "Bist du verrückt?"
Generell gilt das Motto: Je billiger der Gaming-PC, desto besser ist er.
Auch wenn ich Leute frage warum sie jetzt Teil X gekauft haben und nicht TEIL Y, was deutlich besser ist und mehr Spaß machen würde, kommt immer die Antwort:"War billiger!"

Von mir aus kann jeder für sein Hobby so viel ausgeben, wie er will. Ich finde es nur irgendwie sehr komisch das sehr viele ausschließlich beim PC immer den Rotstift ansetzen und das billigst mögliche kaufen.

Bei anderen Hobbies wie z.B. Auto ist sowas rein gar nicht der Fall. Wenn man sich auf einem Trackday mit anderen Autoverrückten trifft, dann sind da Autos in allen Preisklassen dabei und niemand wird schlecht gemacht, nur weil er ein teures Auto hat. Es werden auch oft einfach die besten Teile gekauft und nicht die billigsten. Wenn man da fragt warum jemand Teil X genommen hat kommt quasi nie die Antwort "War billiger!". Es werden immer die Sachen passend zum Einsatzzweck gekauft.

Oft wird auch versucht sich rauszureden, so in der Art:"Das reicht mir vollkommen", obwohl man genau sieht das es der Person absolut keinen Spaß macht auf dem Gammelsystem zu zocken. Wenn man so viele Stunden mit einem Hobby verbringt, dann würde ich doch immer dafür sorgen, dass es mir auch Spaß macht. Ein Hobby was man als "Pflicht" runterrockt, macht doch keinen Sinn.

Ich stelle auch oft Systeme zusammen, für Kumpels, Kollegen, usw... Da frage ich am Anfang niemals nach dem Budget. Ich frage nur "Was willst du damit machen? Was soll das System alles können? Was hast du damit in der Zukunft damit vor?"
Wenn das als Antwort kommt: "Ich will 4k maxed out alles was geht!", dann wird es halt ein System für 5000€+.
Kommt: "Ich möchte gelegendlich nen bischen zocken", dann wird es halt so ein typisches 1000€ System.
Ich stelle etwas zusammen was zur Anwendung passt und die Person glücklich macht. Das hat dann halt ein gewisses Budget, was nicht billiger geht.
Das wäre so als ob jemand gerne Kohle in einem Tagebau abbauen will, das aber mit 500€ Budget machen will. Klar kann ich für die 500€ ein paar Schaufeln raussuchen, trotzdem kann man damit nichts anfangen. Es ist für die Anwendung einfach nicht geeignet.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Ich hab jahrelang in einem großen PC-Laden als Techniker gearbeitet. Angefangen zu 286er-Zeiten.
Die Leute wollen einfach nur billig. Das hat gar nicht so sehr was mit Gaming zu tun. Das ist nur eine Facette.
99% der Rechner die ich bauen durfte waren das billigste vom billigen.
Wir Hobbyisten sehen das halt von einem anderen Standpunkt. 



*Für viele Leute ist ein PC nur ein Werkzeug.

Nagel --> Hammer
Game --> PC

Kein Unterschied.*


Übrigens kommt man auch irgendwann aus dem PC-Hobby-Alter wieder raus. Hab ich jedenfalls das Gefühl. Viele von den "alten Hasen" die immer das neueste und schnellste im Rechner hatten, haben inzwischen keinen Bock mehr auf die PC-Master-Race. Geht mir übrigens genau so.

Verschiedene Leute, verschiedene Standpunkte. Warum stellen sich Gamer nur einen FHD Monitor hin, auch wenn sie 4K und 144Hz und Gsync haben könnten. Und der Monitor ist das Teil was alles andere im Rechner teilweise um ein vielfaches über lebt und die wichtigste Schnittstelle darstellt, wenn nicht sogar die wichtigste Komponente ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Bei einer Maus, Tastatur, Gamepad oder einem Netzteil gebe ich meist mehr aus als ich geplant habe. Aber diese Komponenten halten dann meist auch länger oder eh so lange (Gamepad, Maus) das 50€ mehr nicht weh tun.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Es muss nicht "billig" sein, allerdings bezahlbar. Mehr als 300 Euro für eine Mittelklasse-GPU sind einfach wucher. 

Dagegen setzt AMD mit Ryzen und Threadripper auch einen Trend, nur ist derzeit der DDR4 eben noch extrem überteuert.

Sowohl bei meiner 380X Nitro, als auch bei meiner 1050ti G1 Gaming habe ich zu einer aktuellen Karte in meinem Preisbereich gegriffen, dabei aber ein etwas teureres genommen, was eine gute und leise Kühlung hat.
Bei haben um die 200€ gekostet.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Hmm trifft nicht auf mich zu. Ich kaufe nichts billiges. 
Erst 2500 € für einen 27" 4k 144 Hz HDR Monitor ausgegeben.
Pc aufgerüstet, war zwar nicht nötig aber wayne. 

Fallen die Tests der RTX2080ti gut genug aus und gibt es bald Wakü Blöcke oder schon umgebaute Karten wird auch gekauft.

Ich schaue auf die Leistung, nicht auf den Preis. Aber ich gehöre zu einer Minderheit.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder für sein Hobby ausgeben kann, was er für angemessen hält und finde es ebenfalls nicht richtig wenn Menschen über andere herziehen nur weil eine gewisse Summe (egal welchem Preisbereich) ausgegeben wird. Ich selber bin jedoch auch bereit mehr auszugeben, hatte aus diesem Grund eine Hiwi-Stelle bei einem Prof. neben meinem Studium angefangen..
Ich kann nachvollziehen, wenn Manche für 500€ einen "Gaming-PC" haben wollen (ob das Spielen ein Genuss ist sei dahingestellt) und freue mich für diejenigen, die aufgeund eines höheren Kapitals mehr ausgeben können oder wollen. Ein teurer PC lässt sich mit einem teuren Auto vergleichen, man muss Freude drann haben...


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich schaue auf die Leistung, nicht auf den Preis. Aber ich gehöre zu einer Minderheit.



Muss man halt ein entsprechendes Gehalt haben, mit dem man sich das leisten kann.


----------



## amdahl (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Mir geht es dabei immer um den Mehrwert den man bekommen könnte wenn man eine teurere Komponente nimmt. Und ob dieser Mehrwert überhaupt genutzt wird.
Gerade bei vielen als "Gaming" gelabelten Teilen fehlt das mMn einfach.
Andererseits habe ich kein Problem damit 20€ für einen Lüfter auszugeben weil mir gute Lüfter und die jahrelange Ruhe die ich mir damit erkaufe nunmal Geld wert sind. Bei einem Mainboard für 300€ das die gleichen Eigenschaften hat wie eines für 150€ sehe ich es eben anders. In einer Kaufberatung merke ich dann schon mal an dass man für die 150€ extra keinen echten Mehrwert bekommt.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Andersrum gefragt; Warum muss man denn nur weil es eventuell ein Hobby ist, mehr Geld als Nötig ausgeben?
Und dafür muss es erstmal ein Hobby sein für die Meisten Menschen ist der PC einfach nur ein Mittel zum Zweck Form, Farbe, Name alles egal Hauptsache läuft wie gewünscht!
Und ebenso ist für den Großteil der spielenden Befölkerung, -Spiele Spielen einfach nur ein Schlichter Zeitvertreib.
Ich habe einige 100 PS für nur ein bisschen mehr Geld könnt ich was deutlich Stärkeres bekommen. Aber wofür? Hobby nein! trotz sehr vielen PS/cm³. Sondern nur ein Auto um damit von A nach B zu kommen.

Leistung für etwas zu wollen( z.B. Spiele) muss kein Hobby sein, und selbst ein Hobby muss noch lange nicht viel kosten. Auch bei Hobbys ist für Normalverdiener ein Preis/Leistungs-Vergleich Sinvoll


----------



## Malkolm (21. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Wieso sollte man denn mehr ausgeben als unbedingt notwendig? 

Natürlich kann jeder soviel in sein Hobby investieren wie er will, genause darf aber auch jeder den Kopf dazu schütteln, der es nicht verstehen kann. Kritisch wird es nur, wenn die Relation nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Das hat nicht zwangsweise etwas mit billig oder Geiz-ist-Geil zu tun, sondern mit der durchaus kühlen Überlegung, was bekomme ich für mein Geld.

Ich pflege durchaus ein paar Euro im Jahr für dieses Hobby auszugeben, manch mal macht es nur bedingt Sinn, wenn ich z. B. von einem 1 Jahr alten Ryzen 1700 auf einen 2700x umsteige.

Aber, ich gebe immer auch nur so viel Geld für die PCs aus, wie mir auch tatsächlich nach Abzügen der kompletten Lebenshaltungskosten + sparen für Urlaub, Renovation + irgendwann wieder ein neues Auto übrig bleibt.

Ich habe großes Verständnis, wenn z. B. bei der PC-Beratung ein Schüler oder Student oder Azubi was für "nur" 500 oder 700 € haben möchte.
Das zeigt mir, dass diese Leute verantwortungsbewußt mit ihrem freien Budget umgehen können.

Ich hab ekeinerlei Verstädnis für Leute, die auf Pump, Kredit o. ä. sich ein Teil gönnen wollen, da ist ganz schnell der Anfang in eine Abwärtsspirale, die man eigenständig fast nicht mehr aufhalten kann.


----------



## CSOger (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Billig und preiswert ist für mich ein Unterschied.
Für mich persönlich bringt ein zbs. 300 Euro Brett keinen Mehrwert wenn ich auch auf einem 100 Euro Brett alles an Anschlüssen habe die ich brauche und halbwegs übertakten kann.
Billig wäre es,würde es nach ner Stunde zocken in Rauch auf gehen.
Es ist halt preiswert.
Bei einem DAC der locker die Hälfte kostet und nix schlechter macht als einer der das doppelte kostet (und beide sind in China zusamengekloppt) das gleiche.
Habe früher auch den ganzen Mist mitgemacht...teurer,schneller und nicht auf Preis/Leistung geschaut.
Mit den Jahren lernt man auch mit den Grafikeinstellungen am PC umzugehen,und das schmälert nicht das Spielerlebniss.Für einen wie mich der noch mit einem C64 gross geworden ist sowiso nicht.
Ich zocke noch mit der gleichen Begeisterung wie früher auch wenn nicht mehr das teuerste Zeug in der Kiste steckt.
Wer sich 2x 1080Ti reinschraubt und 4K zockt soll das gerne machen.Und wer auf Full HD mit 60 Fps glücklich ist wird auch seinen Spass haben.
Die Kohle für zbs. Familie/Auto/Miete/Urlaub/Leben gibts ja auch nicht umsonst.
(Bei mir jedenfalls nicht)
Von anderen Hobbys ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sehe ich einen Trend, der mir irgendwie ein bischen "dumm" vorkommt. Alles was mit PC Gaming zu tun hat, muss billig sein, teure Sachen werden immer sofort als schlecht abgestempelt. Ich sehe PC Gaming als ein Hobby, was ich schon seit
> ...
> Wie seht ihr das?



Naja, das lässt sich doch nicht nur für den PC sagen.

Du bis bereit für einen PC viel auszugeben. Ich nicht, weil es mir das einfach nicht wert ist. Bei mir muss der PC funktionieren und ich muss die Spiele spielen können und da möchte ich die einzelne Hardware möglichst günstig.
Ich gebe dafür 1000ende Euro für Fahrräder aus, weil mir das wichtiger ist. Ein anderer sagt sich: Bist du verrückt, ich würde nie so viel Geld für ein Rad ausgeben.

Ein anderer gibt 50.000€ für ein Auto aus. Das würde ich auch nie ausgeben, weil mir ein Auto das nie wert wäre.

Es hängt also von jedem persönlich ab, was er wofür ausgibt.
Man kann aber nicht sagen, dass generell die Meinung herrscht: Alles muss günstig sein.
Ok, die gibt es sicherlich auch, ich gebe für mein Hobby aber lieber mehr aus.


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Viele haben auch nicht die finanziellen Mittel um sich genau das zu kaufen was sie haben möchten. Ich beispielsweise hätte auch gerne 4k 144hz 5 Bildschirme und ein System für 5000€, aber mir fehlt es einfach an Geld um mir so ein System finanzieren zu können. Deshalb muss man Kompromisse machen, ich spiele jetzt auf FHD mit 144hz und fertig. Ich fahre auch nur einen Fiat Punto obwohl ich gerne ein Fahrzeug für 50.000€ hätte - kann es mir aber nicht leisten. 

Mit meinem Auto komme ich trotzdem zügig von A nach B und das zocken mit meinem System macht mir trotzdem noch Spaß. Und so viel sind mir besagte Dinge dann eben doch nicht wert, sonst würde ich daraufhin arbeiten. Momentan sind für mich Freunde und Familie sowie andere Hobbys und Urlaub wichtiger.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Wenn ich mir Abraham Maslows Bedürfnishierachie so anschaue, wüsste ich nicht, wieso irgendein Hobby überhaupt "billig" sein muss.
Ich würde mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn bei mir ein Aventador oder Zonda R vor der Tür stünde. 
Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Dinge.


----------



## shadie (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sehe ich einen Trend, der mir irgendwie ein bischen "dumm" vorkommt. Alles was mit PC Gaming zu tun hat, muss billig sein, teure Sachen werden immer sofort als schlecht abgestempelt. Ich sehe PC Gaming als ein Hobby, was ich schon seit ...
> ...
> Wie seht ihr das?



Ich melde mich in diesem Thread mal weil ich mich durch den TE direkt angesprochen fühle.

NV hat gestern die neuen RTX Grafikkarten raus gebracht und viele waren entsetzt über die Preise.
Selbst die Presse meckert über diese Preise weil Sie vollkommen überzogen sind.

Ja die Karten CPU´s usw können immer mehr und werden immer schneller.
Allerdings werden die Verfahren in denen Sie hergestellt werden auch preiswerter.

Früher bekam man die Grafikkarten zu folgenden Kursen:

GTX **80ti
980ti / zum Start 730 €
1080ti / zum Start 800 €
2080ti / zum Start 1250-1300 €

GTX **70
970 / zum Start 320 €
1070 / zum Start 400 €
2070 / zum Start 639 €

Die RTX Serie steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen.
PCGH hat es doch gezeigt, Tomb Raider / FHD / 30FPS mit 2080ti.
Das ist einfach lächerlich wenig und zeigt nur, dass die neusten Karten nicht die Leistung haben, die die neuste Technology erfordert.

D.h. um diese Feature nutzen zu können, brauche ich eine GPU im Wert von 1300 € und habe dennoch nur 30FPS.

Gut ich kann auch auf das Feature verzichten, hätte ich aber vor 2 Monaten bei ner 1080ti z.B. zugegriffen, dann hätte ich auch da 1200 € gezahlt.
GTX 1070 genau das gleiche, die waren teilweise bei 500-600 €.
Weil die Preise so was von am Arsch war.

Und ganz ehrlich, ne 1070 2070 ist obere Midrange, mehr nicht!
Und früher habe ich für die obere Midrange weitaus weniger gezahlt.


Und wenn man dann verfolgt was bei CPU´s abgeht, da erleben wir genau das Gegenteil.
Marktführer massiv unter Druck, haut einen Knaller nach dem anderen ras reduziert Preise etc. und nie war es so billig einen 8 Kerner zu kaufen als heute welcher auch noch ne bessere IPC hat als damals.

Das Gemecker kommt nicht von ungefähr, es ist auch nicht unbegründet meiner Meinung nach.
Es wird seitens NV massiv die Marktmacht ausgenutzt und Kunden einfach nur abgezockt.


Zu dem Punkt "unglücklich mit dem Gammelsystem", ich renne noch mit nem 1366er System rum + ner R9 390, meine Frau hat mein aktuelleres System mit 4790k und gtx 970 geerbt.
Also unsere Games können wir damit super zocken und haben Spaß dabei 

Eigentlich war geplant zum start der RTX 2070, beide PC´s GPU seitig aufzurüsten.
Zu dem Kurs aber definitiv nicht.
Jetzt werden es so wie es aussieht 1x 1070 1x Vega 64 (habe nen freesync monitor)

CPU usw. werden bei beiden zum Start von ZEN2 getauscht.

Bei meiner restlichen Hardware bin ich auch nicht knauserig.

- Immer BQ dark Power Serie drinnen.
- Fractal Design als Gehäuse
- SSD nur von Crucial oder Samsung
- Lüfter immer von Noctua genau wie CPU Kühler
- Eingabegeräte immer mit Cherry Tasten / keine Headsets sondern kopfhörer von Beyerdynamic + Großmembranmikro

Mir ist zocken und der "PC" durchaus viel Geld wert.

Aber ich bin NICHT bereit dazu Wucherpreise zu unterstützen und nix anderes ist das was NV da abzieht.

Genau so habe ich es mit den CPU´s gehandhabt, es gab so lange kein Geld meinerseits, bis es endlich mal Neuerungen gegeben hat.
Und jetzt wird gewechselt und trotz massiv mehr Kernen, zu keinem höheren Preis.

Zudem ist es etwas einseitig betrachtet, wenn man sagt "alle wollen nur geiz ist geil".
Für die meisten hier wird der PC ein Hobby sein aber es muss ja nicht DAS Hobby sein.

Ich habe dieses Jahr alleine z.B. ca. 8000-1000 € für mein Hobby / Motorradfahren für mich und meine Frau ausgegeben.
Da wars mir das aber auch wert und dort kosten die Maschinen auch nicht innerhalb von einem aufs andere Jahr doppelt so viel (gleiche Maschine zu Nachfolger)




LastManStanding schrieb:


> Andersrum gefragt; Warum muss man denn nur weil es eventuell ein Hobby ist, mehr Geld als Nötig ausgeben?
> Und dafür muss es erstmal ein Hobby sein für die Meisten Menschen ist der PC einfach nur ein Mittel zum Zweck Form, Farbe, Name alles egal Hauptsache läuft wie gewünscht!
> Und ebenso ist für den Großteil der spielenden Befölkerung, -Spiele Spielen einfach nur ein Schlichter Zeitvertreib.
> Ich habe einige 100 PS für nur ein bisschen mehr Geld könnt ich was deutlich Stärkeres bekommen. Aber wofür? Hobby nein! trotz sehr vielen PS/cm³. Sondern nur ein Auto um damit von A nach B zu kommen.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Mit meinem Auto komme ich trotzdem zügig von A nach B


Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem Fiat Punto kommt man zwar von A nach B aber nicht zügig.


----------



## shadie (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem Fiat Punto kommt man zwar von A nach B aber nicht zügig.



Kommt drauf an wo du lebst.

in Hamburg ist es scheiß egal ob du nen Fiat Punto oder nen Lambo fährst.
Da stehst du mehr im Stau als alles andere.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem Fiat Punto kommt man zwar von A nach B aber nicht zügig.



Aufgrund von Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen kommst du aber mit einem Ferrari auch nicht viel früher an. 
In der Stadt bist du wahrscheinlich sogar mit dem Punto schneller unterwegs, weil du leichter Parkplätze findest


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Aber mit einem Ferrari zieht man die Blicke der hoffentlich hübschen Frauen auf sich, mit einem Punto sicher nicht. Aber nein, ich habe ja selber keinen Ferrari, der liegt tatsächlich über meinen Budget


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mit einem Fiat Punto kommt man zwar von A nach B aber nicht zügig.



Tatsächlich schon, ich fahre morgens 35km Landstraße und darf mich jeden Tag über behinderte Autofahrer aufregen die mit 70 Sachen vor sich hin dümpeln. Ein schnelleres Auto hätte fast keinen Mehrwert, zum überholen reichts auch wenn ich den dritten Gang reinknalle!  Und ohne zu rasen reichen die 70PS, Beschleunigung ist zwar anstrengend aber anscheinend fahre ich damit immer noch zügiger als 70% der Personen die bei mir in der Gegend rumfahren.

@Rage1988 korrekt!


----------



## HisN (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Naja, der PC muss jedenfalls keine Blick auf sich lenken. Muss nicht leuchten und schon gar nicht muss er auf dem Tisch stehen.
Ich glaub ich hatte erst eine Freundin die bemerkte dass sie die ganzen LED-Lichtlein im dunklen Zimmer total cool findet^^
Den anderen war der/das Scheissegal 
Da wird jedenfalls kein Geld für locker gemacht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Das Problem ist, dass der Fortschritt nicht mit den Anforderungen hinterherkommt, gleichzeitig aber die Preise steigen.

Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich mir oder andere die teuersten Karten nicht leisten könnte. Ich will das ganze nur nicht unterstützen, weil es dann, wenn die Hersteller immer weiter machen zu einem Punkt führt, an dem ich mir es auch tatsächlich nicht mehr leisten könnte. Gibt man ihnen den kleinen Finger, ist es halt irgendwann die ganze Hand...




Was Autos angeht ist für mich die Grenze des notwendigen tatsächlich bei ca. 150-200 PS für nen kleinwagen erreicht. Meiner hat genau diesen Wert (200) und für mich ist das absolut ausreichend. Mit 150-200 PS wäre ich jederzeit zufrieden, bei nem dicken SUV würde ich vielleicht bis 250 gehen, aber so ein Auto brauch ich einfach nicht. Jedenfalls kann man sauber und zügig überholen und hat spaß, wenn man mal durchdückt. Mehr leistung halte ich für unsinnig, da die Leistung erst zum Tragen kommt, wenn man ab 130 km/h nochmal was beweisen müsste. Interessieret mich aber nicht, da nur 100 erlaubt sind und ich keiner bin, der mit 130-140 über die Landstraße rasen muss, wie viele andere...

Und da sieht man halt auch den Punkt. Ein Wagen, mit dem man 100% zufrieden sein kann ist im Rahmen des Erschwinglichen. Kein Mensch baucht nen Neuwagen für 50K+ Ich finde sowas auch nicht erstrebenswert. Es ist nice to have, um seinen Status zu unterstreichen, wenn man das nötig hat, aber es wäre tatsächlich nichts, was mich jetzt in irgend einer Form unglücklich macht, wenn ich es nicht besitze. Das ist genauso, wie wenn sich Leute T-Shirts für 50€ das Stück leisten oder Schuhe für 300-500€. Das ist mir einfach schnuppe und nichtmal nen neidischen Blick wert.


Bei Hardware ists halt ne andere Geschichte. Man hat quasi unerschöpflichen bedarf an immer mehr leistung. Und hier wäre es halt verdammt frustrierend, wenn der persönliche Bedarf durch die finanziellen Mittel, die man für sein Hobby aufwenden kann nicht mehr zu decken ist. Deswegen hab ich schon bei Pascal gesagt, dass die Hardware VIEL zu teuer ist. Hätte ich die Leistung unbedgint gebraucht, hätte ich zwar auch gekauft, aber es braucht einen möglichst starken Gegenwind, sonst werden die Preissteigerungen niemals ein Ende sehen. Ich werde es einfach sein lassen, ständig höhere Preise zu schlucken, nur weil ich es mir leisten könnte. Das ist einfach nur kurzsichtig und dumm.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Die teuerste Karte hat mich auch nie interessiert. Kriminell wird es aber eben, wenn selbst die Mittlelklassekarten deutlich im Preis steigen, ohne das sich bei der Leistung wirklich was tut.

Deshalb war dann auch die Vega56 nicht für mich, so dass ich auf Navi warte, die Dank GDDR6 deutlich günstiger wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass ich mir oder andere die teuersten Karten nicht leisten könnte. Ich will das ganze nur nicht unterstützen, weil es dann, wenn die Hersteller immer weiter machen zu einem Punkt führt, an dem ich mir es auch tatsächlich nicht mehr leisten könnte. Gibt man ihnen den kleinen Finger, ist es halt irgendwann die ganze Hand...



Eben. Warum soll ich denn 800€ oder mehr nur für eine Grafikkarte zahlen?
Die meisten SPiele werden eh durch die aktuelle Konsolengeneration limitiert. Das Spiel sieht dann mit dem 3000€ System nicht besser aus, als mit meinem System, sondern hat doppelt oder dreimal so viele FPS.
Solange ich in den SPielen 60FPS erreiche, bin ich zufrieden. Wofür brauche ich 200FPS?
Da zahle ich lieber einen Bruchteil und habe "nur" 60FPS oder muss die Grafik etwas nach unten schrauben.

Wenn ich bei einem PC irgendwann 500€ fürs Aufrüsten zahlen müsste, würde ich mir lieber eine aktuelle Konsole für 300-500€ kaufen.
Ich werde meinen PC hochstwahrscheinlich nicht noch einmal aufrüsten, wenn ich sehe, was die Konsolen leisten und kosten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Haha grade wieder so passend zum Thread. Der Typ von Tom's Hardware schreibt:"Is teuer, kauft die neuen Karten trotzdem!" und der Shitstorm geht richtig los.  Nur weil er der Meinung ist das man ruhig viel Geld für Gaming ausgeben kann. Ich hab mir den kompletten englischen Artikel durchgelesen und ich finde nicht das er irgendwas schlimmes gesagt hat.

Er ist mit seiner Meinung nicht Mainstream und bekommt jetzt von überall Dampf. Klar war das super provokativ aber warum darf man seine Meinung nicht mitteilen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Das "an falscher Stelle den Rotstift ansetzen" kenne ich von nem Kumpel 
Er hat 3 steinalte 1920x1200 CAD Bildschirme mit richtig schlechtem Bild, Verbrauch und Reaktionszeiten des Todes. Der Dickste von denen geht bestimmt in Richtung 7~8cm 
Dazu nen FX8320, 16GB 1333er RAM, 970er Mainboard (MUSSTE MSI sein, steht ja Gaming drauf  ) ne 120er SSD, 3 steinalte HDDs (die größte 240GB) r9 380 (MSI) Xilence Netzteil.
UND DAZU:
Corsair digitale RGBs mit Steuerung, "Aufsteller" für die Grafikkarte, teures Gehäuse, XYZ-Wasweißich GAMING Chair, RGB Headset Corsair, RGB Tastatur Logitech, RGB Maus (welche weiß ich grade nicht, auf jeden Fall teuer ) RGB Mousepad.
Und dann wundert er sich, warum er die neuesten Games nicht auf allen 3 Bildschirmen zocken kann


----------



## FetterKasten (29. August 2018)

*AW: Warum muss PC Gaming grundsätzlich "billig" sein? Eure Meinungen dazu!*

Dass billiger als besser gelobt wird, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.

Aber man rühmt sich nunmal damit durch Information etwas mit einer besonders guten Preis/Leistung gekauft zu haben. Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen kann jeder, aber geschickt zusammenstellen, dazu muss man Ahnung haben.
Und wenn es Konsolen für 300 Euro gibt und solide Gaming PCs für 800 Euro, warum sollte man dann Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen, nur um ein Quäntchen mehr Grafikdetails oder ne RGB Wasserkühlung zu haben?

Beim Auto ist das auch nicht anders. Auf der Rennstrecke wirst du nicht die Ottonormal-Autofahrer treffen, sondern genau so wie hier im Forum eher die Enthusiasten.
Und wenn du dort nicht mit einem 100 000 Euro BMW kommst, sondern mit nem gebrauchten 30 000 Euro Caterham und alle abziehst, dann wirst du genauso gefeiert.
Zumindest von denen, denen es nicht auf Posing ankommt (genauso wie die bunte Beleuchtung im PC).


----------

